# Topics > Space > Space communications, Interplanetary Internet, Interplanetary WiFi >  Space Laser: Testing an Interplanetary Internet from the Moon

## Airicist

Article "Space Laser: Testing an Interplanetary Internet from the Moon"

by Phil Larson and Mike Gazarik
September 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Interplanetary Internet - New Satellite To Move Large Data Files

Published on Sep 27, 2013




> A new hybrid small satellite called CASSIOPE is scheduled to launch aboard a SpaceX rocket in 2013. It is carrying a payload named Cascade, whose purpose is to move high volume data anywhere in the world.

----------


## Airicist

Probe Laser Beams Broadband From Lunar Orbit |

Published on Oct 28, 2013




> The Lunar Laser Communication Demonstration (LLCD) aboard NASA's LADEE mission, fired its data-laser data downlinking an astonishing 622 Mbps and an error-free upload rate of 20Mbps.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pew! Pew! Pew! How NASA's Space Laser Communications System Works"

by Ross Toro
September 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

First HD Video To Moon And Back At 622 Megabits Per Second

Published on Dec 23, 2013




> This message from NASA administrator Charles Bolden was sent to the moon and back with only a few seconds of delay. The Lunar Laser Communications Demonstration mission aboard NASA's LADEE spacecraft successfully received and retransmitted the video.

----------

